# Clippers pull?



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

if its pulling i would have thought either your blades are dull and need changing or the hair is too long for the clippers/guard.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are using a guide comb your clipper should be at 10


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmm... that is strange. Even my cheapo Cordless Oster does the job on poodles & poms alike no pulling. 

I don't mean to hijack your thread here. But does anyone know what standard blade is on lower end clippers? My blade says nothing on it... I often wonder when everyone speaks of using a 10 or 15... what on earth I'm using for his feet myself!


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

Thank you - I will make sure it is on 10 and try again. I know I had it at 40 yesterday. 

And hijack away. I am not convinced I have the right clippers for me and would be happy to know the answer to your question as well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

L&L it should be a 10 blade on generic clipper unless they are the peanut clippers those are a 40


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Thaannkk you Twyla! I Googled my face off & couldn't find an answer. Perhaps I was using the wrong wording. Gix & his feet say thanks!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Things written by others with more knowledge than me that might help....

New from the factory, clipper blades can have residue on them, so they should be cleaned well and I'd probably think about oiling and running them, then wiping it off well before starting again.

It's possible if you slickered but didn't have a chance to comb through Mishka with a metal comb before starting the clipping that there may be knots the slicker missed.

The comb may help fluff and separate the hair since it dried without a dryer, and that might help use the clippers. Once combed out straighter (use a light mist to slightly dampen and then keep brushing and combing till it's straight and dried), then the clippers may work easier.

I've read use the combs with the blade set on 30 or even 15 (Jodi Murphy uses a 15 under the Wahl stainless steel combs, and they are well worth purchasing--love mine and I'm a rank beginner but get compliments on my guy's cut), never 40 or 10. To clarify, this is specifically when using the Wahl 5 in 1 blade, if memory serves. Not for other clippers that use a single blade at a time. I don't know about those...

hth


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Actually, iI was told it should be at a 30 or 40 just as you had it when using a guard comb with a 5 in 1.

I'm thinking dull blade!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I certainly defer to CharismaticMillie's knowledge ! In practice I almost always put my Bravura on 30 when using a comb.

Of course I *am* the idiot who thought it was a good idea to start Oliver's groom when down with a bad head cold about ten days ago. I've always taken such pride in not messing up his tail lines. And then I went and shaved twice as high on the tail as I had before. So now his tail looks pom pommy more than plumy . It will take easily a year to grow back. Sure wish my clippers hadn't been running smooth as butter that day.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have Arcos too and they are great for shaving faces, feet and tails but don't have the power to go through poodle wool, the kind on bodies and legs. I still love my Arcos for shaving, but Wahl Bravuras really have the power to do the kind of grooming you want to do. I highly recommend them.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Love my Mosers, but cottony coat often clogs the blades. I am also one of the few that actually like the plastic combs that come with them. Also love my SS combs too. But, use the combs with the blade on the shortest setting which would be a 40. The lengths are 9/10/15/30/40. I don't have mine here in my hand, but on the shortest setting the ends of both sets of teeth on the blade will be close together at the top. I always run my new blades, on the clippers, in blade wash for about 30 seconds. Just the tips and keep them pointed down while I dry them off. There is a coating on new blades. Now, for the comb attachments to work at all the coat MUST be completely combed through. If you can't pull the fine tooth side of a comb through the coat, the comb won't go through, especially the plastic ones. And those can fall off which often leaves you with a short "oops!" spot. The SS combs can usually be worked through very minor tough spots, but even they can't get under/through most. Unless I am wet shaving a matted mess, my Mosers are the clean up crew and exclusively used on faces, feet, pads, tails, inside of ears, potty patch areas and groin area. Easy to manuver and very rarely get hot.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I will add to this thread that I had a horrible time trimming Wilson down from his puppy coat to his summer cut. He was combed out thoroughly, just had a lot of hair. I ended up using my Wahl Bravura, my new Wahl Bravura Ion, and my old workhorse Andis Excel. It still was a challenge. A few days later, I went over him with the Bravura, for a touch up and the clippers went through his coat like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your thoughts! I will continue to try everything everyone has suggested, but I think the key is getting something a little stronger. Mish is losing patience with me and thinks he is less fond of the grooming table than previously, but still all about a treat, so we'll fix that, too.

Also, Wilson is one gorgeous dog! I have considered that his coat is too long for me to handle easily (as someone who has no clue) and I might take him to be groomed professionally and then learn by maintaining his coat short for the summer.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just read this interesting blog about the stainless steel clip on combs. I have both styles of combs, both for 5 in 1 blades and the blades for my heavy duty clippers. I was happy to see that you can use the 5 in 1 stainless steel clip on combs on your single length clipper blades. So Lostsoc if you are planning on buying stainless steel clip on combs in combination with a more powerful clipper it looks like the 5 in one stainless steel combs would be your best bet. 5n1 snap on combs on a 40 blade! - Grooming Smarter!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

TLP said:


> I just read this interesting blog about the stainless steel clip on combs. I have both styles of combs, both for 5 in 1 blades and the blades for my heavy duty clippers. I was happy to see that you can use the 5 in 1 stainless steel clip on combs on your single length clipper blades. So Lostsoc if you are planning on buying stainless steel clip on combs in combination with a more powerful clipper it looks like the 5 in one stainless steel combs would be your best bet. 5n1 snap on combs on a 40 blade! - Grooming Smarter!


I love reading anything Debi Hilley writes and follow her groomwise blog. Thanks for this link.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
clean your blades
oil the blades (see online how to oil them)
Learn how to care for blades now so that your expensive equipment runs in tip top shape and it will serve you for many years.
after brushing your dog, run a wide tooth come thru to make sure you have no matts.



good luck


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Even the wide tooth comb did not help with Wilson. I used a fine tooth comb; his coat was just too long and incredibly thick. I was relieved that I had no problems with going over his coat for the first maintenance trim.


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been having a similar problem with my little Andis Trim 'n Go clippers I bought just to do fft. I cleaned and oiled them, Linus was clean and dry, they worked fine the first time, the second time I got half way through his face and they stopped clipping, instead just grabbing and pulling. Like you said, I can chop through but it is frustrating and time consuming. They are in time out until I figure it out or replace them (they were cheap anyways but I thought they'd last longer than a clip and a half!)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Greenfoley, good luck with any inexpensive clippers or trimmers with the thick coat on Linus! I know, you were probably thinking you could get away with a cheapie set for a bit... I don't think so. Your boy has a gorgeous coat. It is going to be way too thick for any but the best clippers. Congratulations...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! Thanks TLP! I never realized the 5 in 1 stainless steel clipper combs could be used with my A5 40 blade! Yippee!! Usually my Bravura is powerful enough, but the A5 definitely goes a little faster.


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

Charmed said:


> Greenfoley, good luck with any inexpensive clippers or trimmers with the thick coat on Linus! I know, you were probably thinking you could get away with a cheapie set for a bit... I don't think so. Your boy has a gorgeous coat. It is going to be way too thick for any but the best clippers. Congratulations...


Thanks. I guess I thought fft would be different than coat management as far as clipper requirements. I do have my A5 clippers but only have the 10 blades that came with them and I just haven't figured out how to maneuver such big blades around his tiny feet lol. Practice makes perfect, I guess.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm using the wahl mini arco on pennys fft and it is fabulous! Not super expensive so i bought them in addition to my big andis ultaedge clippers because i too was trying the 10 blade on her fft and it was too much to manage. You can see in my 52wk thread how nice it does her face and feet.


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

TLP said:


> I just read this interesting blog about the stainless steel clip on combs. I have both styles of combs, both for 5 in 1 blades and the blades for my heavy duty clippers. I was happy to see that you can use the 5 in 1 stainless steel clip on combs on your single length clipper blades. So Lostsoc if you are planning on buying stainless steel clip on combs in combination with a more powerful clipper it looks like the 5 in one stainless steel combs would be your best bet. 5n1 snap on combs on a 40 blade! - Grooming Smarter!


Thank you, I am looking at the stainless steel clips now! 


My Arco will be dropped off at UPS tonight, Mishka will get a pro clip on Monday, and I'm thinking about ordering the Wahl KM5 from PetEdge here.
Now I'm paranoid about ordering the wrong thing and wanted to see if anyone here has any thoughts. (I did call about the back order for the clippers and they estimate two or three weeks.)

And thank you to everyone. I was feeling pretty bummed about my failure - to order the right thing, to get Mishka groomed so he could be more comfortable in the warm weather, etc. I appreciate the help.


----------

